# UK Poodle Training Club



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I wish we had that here; I would join immediately. Wish I could see you in action JE-UK. You always give great behavior/obedience advice. I love to watch people who are really good with their dogs and try to pick up some techniques. I am a bit of a klutz so I need to work on it.


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

JE-UK said:


> For everyone in the UK, there is a Poodle Training Club ... you should join if you aren't already a member. It's cheap (a fiver per year), and the club does a couple of agility competitions (poodle only!) per year and some training days. And there's a FB page!
> 
> PM me if you are interested and I'll send contact details for the club secretary.


I see this was a few years ago but wondered if club still active?
Thanks jamie


----------

